# Dogfish 120 Minute IPA



## Tom (Jan 28, 2010)

Any one tried this? I have tried alot of their beers But, not this one.

http://www.blip.tv/file/3135439?utm...mpaign=Feed:+TwoGuysOnBeer+(Two+Guys+On+Beer)

Episode 131 - Dogfish Head 120 Minute IPA 

Posted: 26 Jan 2010 12:31 PM PST


This beer is not for the faint of heart - 18% ABV, and hopped from the second the boil begins to the moment it is bottled - over the course of at least 30 days. The 120 minute IPA (an imperial IPA) is one of Dogfish Head's attempts at pushing beer to its limits. It's certainly crafted with love and care, but its flavor is seriously intense. High scores from the two of us, but with the warning that this 12 oz bottle is meant to be shared, not consumed alone.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2010)

I havent tried it but then again I dont buy much of any commercial alc. at all. I make my own wine, beer, and higher abv beverages if you know what I mean!!


----------



## Tom (Jan 28, 2010)

So, is it true? 
Life begins at 60? 1.060 that is...


----------



## Wade E (Jan 28, 2010)

I believe that is true! I like a few lighter beers for the summer for when im doing some yard work or haveing a oicnic and want to drink a little more social but other then that i drink less of the more harder stuff.


----------



## gawine (Feb 17, 2010)

that one is on my list to try. i was told it was one of the best ipa's out there, so i went and bought the dogfish head 90minute ipa not knowing that there was a 120 and that it had the famous reputation. in any event, the 90 minute was one of the better ipa's i've had and the 120 is on my list to try very soon!\\


----------



## Mud (Feb 17, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I havent tried it but then again I dont buy much of any commercial alc. at all. I make my own wine, beer, and higher abv beverages if you know what I mean!!



I've heard there are forums out there for that sort of stuff. maybe you should join one. 

I've never tried this, but would if there was a place around to buy it. Just saw some stuff on another forum about Tactical Nuclear Penguin and Sam Adam's Utopias. Seems like high abv beers / barley wines are all the rage right now.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 17, 2010)

You a funny guy.


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2010)

Most reviews I've read of it are negative, claiming it's way too sweet.

http://forums.morebeer.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=19363
http://forums.morebeer.com/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=32169


----------

